# Dos Santos v Overeem



## MMAnWEED (Aug 8, 2010)

*JDS vs. Overeem*

Let the threads begin.

So this is basically as close as it gets to a K-1 dream match we're going to get nowadays other than Hari vs Saki. 

Overeem is a savage kickboxer with devastating power.

JDS is a savage boxer with devastating power.

Now typically muay thai > boxing considering muay thai creates more dynamic strikers. But what I've been noticed lately is at the end of the day, the man with the better hands tends to walk away the victor.

Nothing against Overeem but I can't see him out boxing JDS. This along with the fact that Overeem has a questionable chin, I'm 110% behind JDS on this one. 

With Lesnar retiring, JDS just has a victory over Overeem (and for me another victory over Velasquez) and he solidifies himself as an elite champion who I see holding the belt for years. 


What do you guys think?


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

I said it before Junior is the closest thing you will get to a K-1 fight in MMA, and no one is better at kick boxing than Overeem.

dos Santos has wicked power and I was impressed with Brock's jab, so I'm interested in seeing how dos Santos does with him but Overeem is just a ******* monster and that guy can hit like a train from hell.

I want dos Santos to win, even though I like both but if I had to bet? I'd go with Overeem, it's just a great style match up for him.


----------



## TheReturn (Sep 26, 2010)

I wonder how much the weight difference is going to affect the stand up between them. It would seem Jds would be a bit faster.


----------



## Hiro (Mar 9, 2010)

JDS is going to crush Overeem.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

Overeem by uberknees.


----------



## St.Paul Guy (Mar 8, 2011)

I'll call it a toss-up.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Overeem is such a rare fighter. Usually fighters with that type of physique have garbage striking skills or lack conditioning altogether. He is an exception. Overeem is overall much more complete and utilizes everything that a Muay Thai fighter should. JDS has speed and movement on his side. This is a toss up. Whoever lands first cleanly is going to get it. So I actually don't mind a chess match (lots of feinting, positioning) at all cuz that's what it should be especially at this high level. 

I don't mind seeing Overeem as the champ at all. Man this is hard. Before tonight I said Overeem so I'll stick with that...but I'd like to see at least three rounds not another two minute KO.


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

Dos Santos will light him up.


----------



## Toroian (Jan 3, 2009)

I call it a great fight i want to see! It dont matter who wins as im a fan of both! Tho i would love to see a uberknee in the UFC xD


----------



## ProdigyPenn (Sep 9, 2011)

I will give Overeem the respect he is due now. I said he won't be able to defend against Brock takedown to keep the fight standing and he just Knock Brock down with that nasty kick.

I will give him a chance against anybody in the UFC HW division except for JDS and Velasquez. 

Nonetheless, we are going to get a standup war for the JDS/Overeem fight.


----------



## MMAnWEED (Aug 8, 2010)

TheReturn said:


> I wonder how much the weight difference is going to affect the stand up between them. It would seem Jds would be a bit faster.


JDS is definitely lighter on his feet than Overeem. They both swing a heavy hammer but JDS can swing faster and Overeem never really proved he can take a power punch. This is why im behind JDS.




No_Mercy said:


> Overeem is such a rare fighter. Usually fighters with that type of physique have garbage striking skills or lack conditioning altogether. He is an exception. Overeem is overall much more complete and utilizes everything that a Muay Thai fighter should. JDS has speed and movement on his side. This is a toss up. Whoever lands first cleanly is going to get it. So I actually don't mind a chess match (lots of feinting, positioning) at all cuz that's what it should be especially at this high level.
> 
> I don't mind seeing Overeem as the champ at all. Man this is hard. Before tonight I said Overeem so I'll stick with that...but I'd like to see at least three rounds not another two minute KO.


He is a scary specimen. He's a functional bodybuilder with years of fighting experience. Not an easy fight for anyone on the planet. 

Whoever lands first could very well be the winner and JDS being faster makes me lean towards him landing first.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Overeem will crush JDS. JDS has great boxing and Overeem has faced far better than him in regards to striking. Overeem won't have to worry about being taken down and will throw JDS around while kneeing the living crap out of him. Plus JDS will be coming off the injury and won't be at 100%.​


----------



## Dtwizzy2k5 (Jul 7, 2008)

JDS coming off knee surgery.
JDS is 30 pounds lighter.
JDS won't take the fight to the ground. 
Overeem is the best striker on the planet.

Yeah, I'll take Overeem by DEMOLITION.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

Depends what type of gameplan JDS uses. If he goes in there to bang, he will lose. Overeem is the better striker, uses kicks, knees, everything, while JDS is a pure boxer. 

I see JDS winning if he throws in a couple takedowns, feints in for a takedown every now and then, and uses his speed to pick Overeem apart, that would be a smart gameplan agains Overeem. Will he do that? who knows...


----------



## VikingKing (Dec 3, 2011)

Overeem is gonna totaly crush JDS.I see Overeem as a dominating champion,only guy in future that might give Overeem a "fight" is Jon Jones.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

**Spoiler Alerttttt*!!! JDS vs ....*

Who else is excited for this??? A great mma boxer with speed vs a slow well rounded power striker.

I cant wait for this tbh. Its going to be one of the best technical stand up fights we have seen. If anyone makes a mistake its going to be highlighted by the other guy taking advantage of it. I see JDS landing crisp punches until it wears on Overeem. Overeem doesnt have the heart of a champion and i think it will show during that fight. He will wilt.

I used to think Overeem would win. But TBH he has alot of holes in his stance alone. Much less when he throws those awkwardly strong kicks/knees. I think speed is the guys un doing. But what do i know... i did horrible on the predictions tonight. I picked

Lesnar,Cerrone,Fitch,Phan,Matyushenko,Junior Assuncao,Anthony,Gamburyan


just horrible and shamefull ) :

Never done this bad ever.


----------



## footodors (Aug 26, 2007)

Uberama will send JDS into gatekeeper status right alongside lesnar. Only Fedor will have a chance!


----------



## Ryan1522 (Oct 31, 2006)

I could see it going either way, but if I had to choose I would say JDS via TKO or KO.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Will be a much better fight than the one tonight even if it doesn't get as much hype. Already did the vbookie because they already had odds at bookmaker/pinnacle and you can get some really good Overeem odds right now:

http://www.mmaforum.com/ufc-vbookie...fc-junior-dos-santos-vs-alistair-overeem.html


----------



## beardsleybob (Jan 3, 2010)

That's a terrible spoiler alert 

Edit: That's better


----------



## Ryan1522 (Oct 31, 2006)

SideWays222 said:


> Who else is excited for this??? A great mma boxer with speed vs a slow well rounded power striker.
> 
> I cant wait for this tbh. Its going to be one of the best technical stand up fights we have seen. If anyone makes a mistake its going to be highlighted by the other guy taking advantage of it. I see JDS landing crisp punches until it wears on Overeem. Overeem doesnt have the heart of a champion and i think it will show during that fight. He will wilt.
> 
> ...


Cerrone and Fitch (the only two i got wrong on this card) were safe picks in my mind lol anything can happen in mma


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Hopefully tonights showing will sway those odds towards Overeem. 

Dos Santos is no Lesnar. He has clean crisp striking and is more mobile then Overeem.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

beardsleybob said:


> That's a terrible spoiler alert


lolol

You mad???

Its not a pretty spoiler alert but its kind of hard to do so while still maintaing the point of the thread.

You need to cool your jets. Talking to people like that will get you banned faster then you can relax from being so mad. Then you will get double mad :hug:


----------



## Ryan1522 (Oct 31, 2006)

beardsleybob said:


> That's a terrible spoiler alert
> 
> Edit: That's better


also u shud know by now not to come onto mmaforum if ur worried about trying to not see results. If i miss an event I turn my cell off, the tv off and avoid going to any site that has the results and get my ass over to mmashare.com as fast as possible haha


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

SideWays222 said:


> Who else is excited for this??? A great mma boxer with speed vs a slow well rounded power striker.
> 
> I cant wait for this tbh. Its going to be one of the best technical stand up fights we have seen. If anyone makes a mistake its going to be highlighted by the other guy taking advantage of it. I see JDS landing crisp punches until it wears on Overeem. Overeem doesnt have the heart of a champion and i think it will show during that fight. He will wilt.
> 
> ...


You shouldn't have bet against Diaz and the Reem  EVER.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Ryan1522 said:


> also u shud know by now not to come onto mmaforum if ur worried about trying to not see results. If i miss an event I turn my cell off, the tv off and avoid going to any site that has the results and get my ass over to mmashare.com as fast as possible haha


Same.

I dont visit any MMA websites i stay off forums in general. I dont go on Facebook or twitter. I dont do anything stupid until iv seen the fights. I even avoid looking into the whole screen while going to a website to watch the fights because i might read someones comment below the video. I would feel like a complete dumb*** going to an MMA forum and getting upset over a spoiler lmao. But people will be dumb.. thats one thing that will never change.




HexRei said:


> You shouldn't have bet against Diaz and the Reem  EVER.


) :

Kick me while im down why dontya.

So much for the spoiler alert thread title change haha. The thread fusion reverted the title.


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

So, with Overeem smashing Brock, he now fights Dos Santos for the title in 2012. 

On paper, should be an awesome stand-up battle. K1 champion against the dangerous hands of Dos Santos. 

Whats everyones thoughts on it?


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

The Reem SMASH that puny little mortal!!!


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

I would not write JDS off in this fight, the octagon is near twice the size of the K-1 ring, and the Reem has a stalker style where he likes to close down his opponents, then once he has them tight up against the ring or cage he moves in for the attack, and this is a strategy that plays out easier in a 20ft ring than it does in a 32ft Octagon.

One thing about JDS is that I seriously believe he has better movement than the Reem which could be key in using the size of the cage to keep clear of the danger zones the Reem creates, also the added fact that the Reem likes to keep his hands high to block off his opponents strikes and then counter punch, so when competing in MMA he is not getting the same level of protection from the 4oz MMA gloves that he does in K-1 with the 10oz gloves.

This will be a great fight but my money is on JDS, I think he will be able to use his superior movement to keep out of the danger zones the Reem looks to create, and over the course of the latter rounds I think he will show better Cardio and have the skills to find a way to get past the Reems high hands and find a Ko blow.

I predict JDS via KO in the 3rd or 4th round, I can see the early rounds been a game of attrition while both try to measure each other up and move in and out with caution with a lot of faint's to try and lure the other into a deadly counter attack, but both will be to wise to it and nether will commit much on the offence as a result so not fall into the others traps, I don't except an all out brawl, or ether fighter to look for the TD, this will be a very technical display of striking with a lot of movement around the cage looking for angles of attack, and I believe that's where the fight will be won, he who displays the better movement and octagon control I believe will win.

But then after saying all that this could come down to any single moment or action, its really hard to call a fight that ether fighter has the ability to end at any given second, but still I stand by my prediction.


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

I see it as pure striking battle. Overeem seems to be better at it. But still it's very close...


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Overeem is going to try to cut kick dump him and GNP him what are you people talking about this is a pure striker matchup. This isn't K1 and Overeem isn't Semmy Schilt in MMA. 

I don't know how I feel about this fight yet. These are the two best HWs in the world and my two favorite HW fighters. The Reem has a more suspect chin but he also has more proven weapons at his disposal. I don't like him exchanging hands with JDS but I also don't like JDS' long neck with a guillotine choke wrapped around it.


----------



## guam68 (Jun 14, 2009)

I can also see Overeem trying to get this fight to the ground and making use of his size advantage. No one really knows what Cigano's ground game is like since he always springs back up so fast. By any means, it's a safer bet than standing and trading. I don't care how good Overeem's kickboxing is. These are big guys with dynamite fists. If someone gets caught, they're done. Reem is smart. He knows this. 

Doesn't really matter though because JDS is going to win regardless


----------



## hadoq (Jan 6, 2011)

jumping on the reem post fight bandwagon here. but win or lose, this is going to be the hell of a fight


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

mattandbenny said:


> So, with Overeem smashing Brock, he now fights Dos Santos for the title in 2012.
> 
> On paper, should be an awesome stand-up battle. K1 champion against the dangerous hands of Dos Santos.
> 
> Whats everyones thoughts on it?


Overeem destroyed a guy that most of the HWs in the UFC could now destroy. Mir would destroy Brock at this point. Maybe even Fedor.......... nah. But still, Lesnar was never the same after all the surgeries. 

Junior would be a nightmare for Overeem. Cain will also. I give Mir and Carwin shots against him also.


----------



## BodyHead (Nov 29, 2011)

Too close to call for me. Even if Uber does get by JDS he still has Cain, Mir, Carwin, Kongo, etc. Heavyweight is very top-heavy and it's going to be very hard to defend that belt more than once or twice. Ubereem 4 life!


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Gotta go with Cigano, Reem looked great last night but JDS would stop Brock in the first round as well.

JDS will peck away at Reem with jabs and body punches like he always does, move like water and and mark his first title defence with an epic knockout. Reem's size, skillset and power is bad news for the whole division, but Cigano's speed and movement will frustrate him. Overeem will stand long enough for this to happen, he is not going to start the fight with immediate takedown attempts. On paper, why would Reem be the man to take JDS down anyway? Velasquez and Carwin couldn't.

Hopefully Overeem fights often, because he is young and can rack up a lot of wins in the UFC right now. I'm just not blinded by last night's performance and still think JDS will be on top for a while.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Reem's too slow and won't be able to get close to Santos or back him into the cage. Reem never uses his reach advantage either, and I think Junior will put him down with superior boxing quickly with no question marks.

That said, I love both guys and would hate to see either lose so this fight is both amazingly awesome and sucky for me.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

Reem via liver kick round 1. Since JDS is a smaller fighter that is not a wrestler Overeem will not be concerned about the takedowns but he will be concerned about an overhand so he'll kick JDS exactly how he did to Brock and Junior will crumble. Nobody can take a shot from Overeem and keep fighting, his knees and kicks are his biggest weapon.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Round one will be a 10-8 rd for Junior, then in rd2 Reem is desperately shooting for takedowns. He eats an uppercut trying to shoot a sloppy double and it's a TKO rd 2. 


This will be one of JDS' easiest fights. I'd kill to see Reem vs Mir though.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

khoveraki said:


> This will be one of JDS' easiest fights. I'd kill to see Reem vs Mir though.


So Junior will easily outstrike the K1 champ? Delusional much?


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

Reem's kicks/knees vs. JDS' movement.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

rabakill said:


> So Junior will easily outstrike the K1 champ? Delusional much?



Did you see Werdum do it? Did you see Mousasi outstrike the K1 champ?


I can't wait to see you jump off Reems bandwagon when he gets crushed.


----------



## Leakler (Sep 23, 2010)

Junior is going to retain his championship. I have no doubt that Overeem is a great fighter, but i see Cigano using his speed to keep the distance and fight from the outside, picking apart Overeem with his superier boxing until Overeem gets gassed, which is when Cigano will be able to finish the fight.

The only danger i see is that if JDS get's caught up in a clinch, that's definatley got to be a big no-no in his game plan haha. Should be a amazing fight though!


----------



## kris dee (Apr 1, 2011)

MMAnWEED said:


> Overeem is a savage kickboxer with devastating power.


Yes he is legit K-1 top striker



MMAnWEED said:


> JDS is a savage boxer with devastating power.


Has power but he is not top level boxer.
Any top Pro Boxer could pick him apart and make him look like bum.

I like JDS but he's gonna get killed in this one.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Leakler said:


> Junior is going to retain his championship. I have no doubt that Overeem is a great fighter, but i see Cigano using his speed to keep the distance and fight from the outside, picking apart Overeem with his superier boxing until Overeem gets gassed, which is when Cigano will be able to finish the fight.
> 
> The only danger i see is that if JDS get's caught up in a clinch, that's definatley got to be a big no-no in his game plan haha. Should be a amazing fight though!


Good post. The fact that it's getting harder and harder to predict fights is truly a testament to how evolved the sport is becoming. I predicted JDS against Cain, but lets face it, Cain could have also easily won and the same goes for last night even though I picked Overeem from the get go. 

I like Overeem because this is what he wants a pure striking match. Boxer/muay thai vs a muay thai specialist from Holland! 

I think this fight might go several rounds actually.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

rabakill said:


> So Junior will easily outstrike the K1 champ? Delusional much?





khoveraki said:


> Did you see Werdum do it? Did you see Mousasi outstrike the K1 champ?
> 
> 
> I can't wait to see you jump off Reems bandwagon when he gets crushed.


Bob Sapp and Gary Goodridge did pretty well in K-1.

K-1 is over rated.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

Were talking about this fight that could happen late next year no one knows who will win.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

oldfan said:


> Bob Sapp and Gary Goodridge did pretty well in K-1.
> 
> K-1 is over rated.


so hey i never looked at your betting thread. did you lose much money last night?


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

HexRei said:


> so hey i never looked at your betting thread. did you lose much money last night?


I didn't lose anything on the fight, because I didn't have anything to lose due to poor bets in the past. But I knew Brock was in trouble due to his health battles.

But the poster is right, K1 is overrated. The best strikers in the world are in MMA. JDS is going to hurt Overeem, much like he did Cain.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Calminian said:


> I didn't lose anything on the fight, because I didn't have any money to lose. But I knew Brock was in trouble due to his health battles.
> 
> But the poster is right, K1 is overrated. The best strikers in the world are in MMA.


I lol'ed!

edit: oh, and i actually won pretty decently on last nights fights  Brock isn't as good at fighting as jiggling his boobies sadly.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

HexRei said:


> so hey i never looked at your betting thread. did you lose much money last night?


No.

Not that surprisingly, No Overeem supporters stepped up before the fight.

Only M.C. bet with me and he was just trying to give away credits and it backfired on him.


----------



## jaw2929 (Dec 9, 2011)

I don't care who wins really, it's just going to be a fun fight to watch. Though I do like Overeem a bit more, so I'll pick him by a slight margin if I have to.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

Quick guess: JDS by brutal KO. 

Overeem doesn't want any part of JDS punches, and if he can't end it early that's almost certainly what he will get.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Overeem is going to stalk JDS and break him. Sig bets anyone?>


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Ape City said:


> Overeem is going to stalk JDS and break him. Sig bets anyone?>


Of course I'll take a sigbet.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

I can see Overeem looking to initiate epic clinch throws and looking to land some donkey kong ground and pound.

I think Overeem's head movement is massively under rated. He slips punches and counters extremely well. Reem is an intelligent fighter, I can see him focusing on a gameplan where he looks to avoid any kind of boxing exchanges with Junior and close the distance, clinch, throw or land some brutal knees up close.

Some thing else to note is that Cain Velasuez was landing kicks pretty much at will against JDS. I can see Overeem utilising kicks from a distance and staying out of range from Junior's hands and then carefully choosing his moments to leap in and land some knees up close and look for take downs.

Should be a fantastic fight.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Cain was landing kicks because JDS had a major injury on his leg that needed surgery. His evasive footwork was diminished considerably.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

JDS by KO in the first 3 minutes.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Overeem wins, sub via guillotine or retire between rounds... i am not trolling.


----------



## "El Guapo" (Jun 25, 2010)

I can see a Reem sub via guillotine too, after JDS taking some heavy shots in the stand up in round 2, similar to how Junior nearly got caught at the end of the Carwin fight.


----------



## ptw (Aug 13, 2009)

I see Overeem beating JDS by TKO and the deciding factor being kicks. He will be able to throw many more against JDS than with Brock because he wont have to worry about the takedown, I think round 2 he's worn JDS out enough to finish him with a well timed knee and gnp, bout it. JDS can KO him for sure, I just don't see it happening unless Overeem underrates JDS's boxing skills.


----------



## Diokhan (Jul 8, 2008)

I got JDS winning if both of them decide to keep it standing. Ubereem has finished bunch of fights with brutal G&P aswell though, so I wouldn't be shocked if he decided to mix his striking with takedowns and ends up bashing JDS on ground. 

JDS' takedown defense is absolutely sick though, but if Overeem decides to mix up his striking with takedowns it forces JDS to be more careful with his striking. With JDS having less freedom with his striking (specially with kicks), Overeem will have an extra edge at the striking even if he doesn't end up getting those takedowns.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

We have a boxer vs kickboxer here and there is no way a boxer takes it. Alistair has good hands, lethal clinch and knees and wonderful kicks. JDS on the other hand has wonderful hands on the other hand which won't help him that much imo.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

> We have a boxer vs kickboxer here and there is no way a boxer takes it. Alistair has good hands, lethal clinch and knees and wonderful kicks. JDS on the other hand has wonderful hands on the other hand which won't help him that much imo.


Did you see Diaz vs Cerrone? It's not about one discipline being better than the other, it's about a discipline being imposed over the other.

Every fight is different but if Werdum can consistantly land just punches on Reem for 15 minutes, I like JDS' chances.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

SM33 said:


> Did you see Diaz vs Cerrone? It's not about one discipline being better than the other, it's about a discipline being imposed over the other.
> 
> Every fight is different but if Werdum can consistantly land just punches on Reem for 15 minutes, I like JDS' chances.


To be fair they were hardly punches, they were more like bitch slaps. Bitch slaps which Werdum used to try and get Overeem to open up, and then as soon as he started to engage, just wildly flop to the floor in hopes that Overeem would follow him to the mat. It's one of the most pathetic performances in MMA I've ever seen personally.


----------



## watchufc (Dec 29, 2011)

Dos Santos will crush overeem. Overeem didn't fight the brock that we were used to. he wasn't the same as he was. I didn't really see anything that impressive out of overeem except that he kicked brock square in the large intestine which pretty much took him out of the fight.


----------



## MMAnWEED (Aug 8, 2010)

watchufc said:


> Dos Santos will crush overeem. Overeem didn't fight the brock that we were used to. he wasn't the same as he was. I didn't really see anything that impressive out of overeem except that he kicked brock square in the large intestine which pretty much took him out of the fight.


You didn't see anything from Overeem other than... the kick that ended the fight? What? I mean, I'm picking JDS but thats not very good reasoning as to why Overeem doesn't have a chance.


----------



## Pound&Mound (Dec 10, 2007)

Should be a close fight, but JDS by KO because he can take a punch and dish out devastating power that will no doubt put Overeem away if he connects.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Went with Overeem, he has the size, strength and more tools in his feet to overwhelm JDS.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

MMAnWEED said:


> You didn't see anything from Overeem other than... the kick that ended the fight? What? I mean, I'm picking JDS but thats not very good reasoning as to why Overeem doesn't have a chance.


I don't want to take anything away from overeem he looked good and did what he needed to do but, did Brock look normal to you? 

Did you see Overeem easily pushing Brock around?

Did you see Brock get a full grip on a single leg and Overeem didn't even have to hop or struggle he just pushed him off. Werdum's TD attempts against Overeem looked better.

Brock should have never been in that cage.

Me and a lot of others predicted that Brock's career was over when he had the surgery. We were right.

Overeem remains untested by top UFC fighters.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

> To be fair they were hardly punches, they were more like bitch slaps. Bitch slaps which Werdum used to try and get Overeem to open up, and then as soon as he started to engage, just wildly flop to the floor in hopes that Overeem would follow him to the mat. It's one of the most pathetic performances in MMA I've ever seen personally.


Ok so Werdum bitch-slapped Reem, now I like JDS' chances even more. Fact is Werdum wasn't threatening with takedowns and he put his hands on Reem consistantly.

Don't get me wrong, Reem can win this fight and I think it's a tough call, but is he the man to avoid JDS' punches? I don't think so. And the chances of Reem coming in with a grappling-heavy gameplan are slim, he'd have little succes with takedowns.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

SM33 said:


> Ok so Werdum bitch-slapped Reem, now I like JDS' chances even more. Fact is Werdum wasn't threatening with takedowns and he put his hands on Reem consistantly.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, Reem can win this fight and I think it's a tough call, but is he the man to avoid JDS' punches? I don't think so. And the chances of Reem coming in with a grappling-heavy gameplan are slim, he'd have little succes with takedowns.


Come on man, Reem was absolutely shitting himself about being taken down by Werdum that's why he looked poor, he knows JDS will stand so he will come out like the K1 champ in this fight, that is until JDS tries for a take down after losing the first couple of exchanges.

For me, this is one of those fights where you can clearly see someone has a big advantage.


----------



## Toroian (Jan 3, 2009)

gazh said:


> Come on man, Reem was absolutely shitting himself about being taken down by Werdum that's why he looked poor, he knows JDS will stand so he will come out like the K1 champ in this fight, that is until JDS tries for a take down after losing the first couple of exchanges.
> 
> For me, this is one of those fights where you can clearly see someone has a big advantage.


i will bet you that overeem WILL take this fight to the ground for GnP! Look at any of his MMA fights vs good strikers, he always goes for GnP!


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

SM33 said:


> Ok so Werdum bitch-slapped Reem, now I like JDS' chances even more. Fact is Werdum wasn't threatening with takedowns and he put his hands on Reem consistantly.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, Reem can win this fight and I think it's a tough call, but is he the man to avoid JDS' punches? I don't think so. And the chances of Reem coming in with a grappling-heavy gameplan are slim, he'd have little succes with takedowns.


I think even I, if given the chance and a couple of months training could focus solely on slapping Overeem with my hands and then immediately diving to the floor any time Alistair's shoulder moved.

I'd like to see how Cain Velasquez or JDS would have fared if Werdum incorporated that exact same strategy against them. I can't see how they would have done much better than Overeem. When you have a fighter who has been training specifically to butt flop to the floor any time the opponent looks to engage, it becomes incredibly hard to hit that person. I highly doubt JDS or Cain would have been willing to mess with Werdum on the ground either.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Especially when Werdum submitted Fedor in a minute in his last fight.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

JDS shrugged off Werdums first clinch attempt then put him in a coma. He didn't cover up then blame Fabricio.


----------



## locnott (Apr 1, 2009)

No_Mercy said:


> Overeem is such a rare fighter. Usually fighters with that type of physique have garbage striking skills or lack conditioning altogether. He is an exception. Overeem is overall much more complete and utilizes everything that a Muay Thai fighter should. JDS has speed and movement on his side. This is a toss up. Whoever lands first cleanly is going to get it. So I actually don't mind a chess match (lots of feinting, positioning) at all cuz that's what it should be especially at this high level.
> 
> I don't mind seeing Overeem as the champ at all. Man this is hard. Before tonight I said Overeem so I'll stick with that...but I'd like to see at least three rounds not another two minute KO.


I concur. I like Overeem and Jr. both, I think Overeem wants it pretty bad and will get it..


----------



## arkanoydz (Mar 15, 2010)

khoveraki said:


> JDS shrugged off Werdums first clinch attempt then put him in a coma. He didn't cover up then blame Fabricio.


LOLOLOL quoted for truth


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

khoveraki said:


> JDS shrugged off Werdums first clinch attempt then put him in a coma. He didn't cover up then blame Fabricio.


Werdum didn't try to imitate this guy though


----------



## BodyHead (Nov 29, 2011)

SM33 said:


> Did you see Diaz vs Cerrone? It's not about one discipline being better than the other, it's about a discipline being imposed over the other.
> 
> Every fight is different but if Werdum can consistantly land just punches on Reem for 15 minutes, I like JDS' chances.


Every fight is different, like you say. I doubt Overeem will show the lack of respect for JDS' strikes like he was doing Werdums.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

khoveraki said:


> JDS shrugged off Werdums first clinch attempt then put him in a coma. He didn't cover up then blame Fabricio.


I think Werdum is a better striker now than when he faced JDS. Also I think Overeem looked a lot better last weekend because Brock a) is not a great or experienced striker and depends more on raw power than skill and b) clearly, clearly, is not of the same mind or body he was a couple years ago.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

This fight ends in the first round.

I can't think of any other scenario tbh.

Whoever lands first, takes this.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

limba said:


> This fight ends in the first round.
> 
> I can't think of any other scenario tbh.
> 
> Whoever lands first, takes this.


I wonder who has the stronger chin if that's true. The guy who's never been rocked once or the guy who's been KOd ten times in multiple weightclasses


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

khoveraki said:


> I wonder who has the stronger chin if that's true. The guy who's never been rocked once or the guy who's been KOd ten times in multiple weightclasses


Dan Hardy hadn't been rocked once in over twenty fights. Carlos Condit comes along and knocks him into oblivion in the first round.

Both men are heavyweights, both men have KO power. Don't delude yourself into thinking that it's impossible to knock out JDS because he hasn't been rocked thus far.

On paper, JDS obviously has the better chin, but if Overeem lands a hook or an uberknee to JDS' dome, he's going out.


----------



## Nefilim777 (Jun 24, 2009)

Overeem by KO I think.


----------



## watchufc (Dec 29, 2011)

Mckeever said:


> Dan Hardy hadn't been rocked once in over twenty fights. Carlos Condit comes along and knocks him into oblivion in the first round.
> 
> Both men are heavyweights, both men have KO power. Don't delude yourself into thinking that it's impossible to knock out JDS because he hasn't been rocked thus far.
> 
> On paper, JDS obviously has the better chin, but if Overeem lands a hook or an uberknee to JDS' dome, he's going out.


Agreed, just because JDS hasn't been rocked, doesn't mean he can't get knocked out.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

JDS... via having CONSIDERABLY larger testicles.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Currently I don't know who wins, or who I think will win at least. While I still don't think Overeem is that good JDS is like the perfect opponent for him, and vice versa for JDS. Both men have power, both men will be willing to throw kicks because neither wants it to go to the ground, well at least until one gets really rocked.

All I do know is that I am really looking forward to this fight.


----------



## ASKREN4WIN (Jul 12, 2011)

Overeem is definitely the more diverse striker, but I think JDS is faster a has more power. 

I would give the edge to JDS due to his ability to set up the big shot and land it.

Honestly though, who knows? It will come down to whoever is better on that night. I think this fight could go either way.


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

limba said:


> This fight ends in the first round.
> 
> I can't think of any other scenario tbh.
> 
> Whoever lands first, takes this.


That's exactly what we expected from Carwin vs JDS. I guess, we'll see something special once these guys fight. Suck thing as luck is also always there, so who knows. Overeem seems better, but nothing is for sure. JDS is a dangerous man and can beat everybody.


----------



## tap nap or snap (Jan 28, 2009)

I think anderson vs victor proved the fastest guy doesn't always win. diaz vs cowboy proved boxing can beat kick boxing. in the end styles make each fight. I really doubt cardio will play a major part in this fight, even if it goes multiple rounds it will be a stand up battle and not as hard was take down attempts and grappling. 

that being said after arguing that jds speed won't definitely make him win, and that reem's more diverse striking doesn't mean he'll win. I think style wise reem wins.

why? people don't want to count his k1 experience. but I have to ask a question: with all his fights in k1, do you people think he's never encountered faster strikers? I know the big glove play a part in defense, but not as much as one would think. yet he has wins over faster guys. his strikes are well timed and that makes up for speed. and his defense is ok. 

I think he'll be able to counter JDS' speed advantage with timing and kicks plus knees, we've seen what his body shots can do.

BTW to lazy to look it up but who has the reach advantage? it plays a major role.

I give an edge to the reem. I can't say he wins for sure, this is a close fight, so 60/40 to the reem for me


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

tap nap or snap said:


> I think anderson vs victor proved the fastest guy doesn't always win. *diaz vs cowboy proved boxing can't beat kick boxing.* in the end styles make each fight. I really doubt cardio will play a major part in this fight, even if it goes multiple rounds it will be a stand up battle and not as hard was take down attempts and grappling.
> 
> that being said after arguing that jds speed won't definitely make him win, and that reem's more diverse striking doesn't mean he'll win. I think style wise reem wins.
> 
> ...



What fight were you watching???

Diaz vs Cowboy ACTUALLY proved that Boxing beats kickboxing. Seeing as how Diaz was purely using boxing and Cowboy was using kickboxing. 

That said the way you look at this fight is completely illogical. No fight can prove anything even remotely to that. And Anderson is actually pretty fast himself and beat Vitor with a speed based kick. But in all reality Vitor vs Anderson has absolutely nothing to do with Reem vs JDS or how that will play out.


----------



## tap nap or snap (Jan 28, 2009)

SideWays222 said:


> What fight were you watching???
> 
> Diaz vs Cowboy ACTUALLY proved that Boxing beats kickboxing. Seeing as how Diaz was purely using boxing and Cowboy was using kickboxing.
> 
> That said the way you look at this fight is completely illogical. No fight can prove anything even remotely to that. And Anderson is actually pretty fast himself and beat Vitor with a speed based kick. But in all reality Vitor vs Anderson has absolutely nothing to do with Reem vs JDS or how that will play out.


that was a typo sorry, I changed it
I think victor has more hand speed that anderson. not that anderson is slow he's one of the fastest. why do I mention this? because I think JDS has faster hand speed than Reem. do you understand what i'm saying? I'm not saying that the fighters have any bearing on each other. I'm say that hand speed doesn't always win you the fight, nor does better kick boxing.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

tap nap or snap said:


> that was a typo sorry, I changed it
> I think victor has more hand speed that anderson. not that anderson is slow he's one of the fastest. why do I mention this? because I think JDS has faster hand speed than Reem. do you understand what i'm saying? I'm not saying that the fighters have any bearing on each other. I'm say that hand speed doesn't always win you the fight, nor does better kick boxing.


I understand and agree with every thing you said, just put Sideways on the ignore list or some thing, he's just like a turd that won't flush.

The best way to counter speed is with timing. See Manny Pac vs Marquez.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Mckeever said:


> I understand and agree with every thing you said, just put Sideways on the ignore list or some thing, he's just like a turd that won't flush.
> 
> The best way to counter speed is with timing. See Manny Pac vs Marquez.



I think Hendo vs Guidais a more applicable example for timing vs speed.


----------



## tap nap or snap (Jan 28, 2009)

khoveraki said:


> I think Hendo vs Guidais a more applicable example for timing vs speed.


that is a good example, didn't even think of it.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

khoveraki said:


> I think Hendo vs Guidais a more applicable example for timing vs speed.


I see what you mean, but most of the fight consisted of grappling exchanges, not strikes.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

Toroian said:


> i will bet you that overeem WILL take this fight to the ground for GnP! Look at any of his MMA fights vs good strikers, he always goes for GnP!


Not a chance, why would he want to take it to the ground?

Think about it his TD's are not the strongest and JDS's TD defence is second to none, except maybe his own because the Reem also has great TD defence.

Only way this fight goes to the ground is in a knock down situation, where the winner of the knock down will probably look to take top control and look to finish with GnP, but in that case does not matter if its Reem or JDS etehr would look to take advantage of that situation not just the Reem.

But not a chance on earth does ether fighter go in there planning on setting up for the TD, the others TD defence alone should be enough to but them right off, may as well bpoth stick to what they are best at and see how comes out on top.

Imagin the heart break of ether fighter say Reem shoots for a TD and ends up giving JDS the opponent as a result to to land a huge upper cut, or JDS shoots in and gives the Reem chance to land a the uber knee, and its that what costs them the fight, no fcuking way to they risk it, if you get beat in your own zone by a better opponent then fair play, if you get beat trying to fight outside your zone because you chose not to stick to your strongest area then you always going to regret, sh1t like taking your opponent to there weakest area may work for GSP whos strength is dictating where the fight takes place, but both these two possess very different strengths.


----------



## JWP (Jun 4, 2007)

I didnt vote, I cant

Ive thought about it alot, and i still cant decide

I think this is the best match-up i have seen in the ufc, for what tickles my fancy anyway :thumb02:


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

khoveraki said:


> I think Hendo vs Guidais a more applicable example for timing vs speed.


Henderson vs Bisping another classic example.

Nether fighter walks in there with a huge advantage and ether could easily walk away with the win, but if I had to give the edge to anyone it would be JDS with his movement.


----------

